# TM Guides may be in trouble



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Last week I sent an email to the Bureau of Reclamation to ask them if they had any knowledge of issuing permits to fishing guides who take clients to Newton Reservoir for Tiger Muskies. Here is their response.


> Thank you for bringing this matter to our attention. To the best of our knowledge right now, we are not aware of an issued permit to Greenflyclasses.com or anyone associated with the guide service. The review is occurring as I write back to you.
> 
> We will be undertaking the task to get the outfit permitted or they will need to find other non-Reclamation reservoirs for their guide services.
> 
> We are also looking into others who may be guiding on Reclamation waters without a permit.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Will be interesting to know what happens and I'm sure we won't find out. Just wish if these folks want to establish a business they go about ensuring they have all the requirements done. There's enough weekend warriors with bucket lists and stuff like this doesn't help with a very limited resource. Curious if they'll also be going to investigate Charlie on KSL.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Curious if they'll also be going to investigate Charlie on KSL.


He may be one of the 'others' they are looking at.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Poor Chuck took his ad down. Maybe he was completely booked? or not? -Ov-


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Poor Chuck took his ad down. Maybe he was completely booked? or not? -Ov-


I just got through pulling an ad up that he posted yesterday on KSL. The BoR is now aware of that ad. :mrgreen:


----------

